# Factory Workers



## darras (Jan 28, 2009)

Where is the best place to look for factory workers semi skilled and skilled around Bangpli Samut Prakarn area


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

What works best is to put up a large sign outside your factory with a list of available jobs and possible salaries to be earned. 
BangPli is a busy area with lots of industries and people are always looking for jobs........Thais are masters in "job-hopping". 
You may have a slight disadvantage that Well Grow IE, Tong Grow IE and Amata Nakorn IE are pretty close, lots of employers to choose from.


----------



## darras (Jan 28, 2009)

joseph44 said:


> What works best is to put up a large sign outside your factory with a list of available jobs and possible salaries to be earned.
> BangPli is a busy area with lots of industries and people are always looking for jobs........Thais are masters in "job-hopping".
> You may have a slight disadvantage that Well Grow IE, Tong Grow IE and Amata Nakorn IE are pretty close, lots of employers to choose from.


Thanks for your advice


----------

